# Problème après restauration pour installer windows



## Ma2t_Hieu (29 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour la communauté. 

Je vais tenter d'exposer mon problème. 

J'ai voulu aujourd'hui partitionner mon disque dur de 250Go sur mon Macbook Pro afin d'utiliser l'utilitaire BootCamp pour y installer Windows. 

Mais il semblerait que la partition est foirée. En effet, je me retrouve avec une partition 210Mo non montée, même en forçant avec le terminal. 

Impossible de supprimer, réparer, monter cette partition. 

Que faire ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2018)

Salut *Ma2t_Hieu
*
Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront une idée de la configuration du disque.


----------



## Ma2t_Hieu (29 Janvier 2018)

```
Last login: Mon Jan 29 23:11:37 on console
MBP-de-Matthieu:~ ma2t$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                  Apple_HFS                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS OS X                    249.7 GB   disk0s2

MBP-de-Matthieu:~ ma2t$
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2018)

Cette ligne -->

```
1:                  Apple_HFS                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
```


désigne une version actuellement corrompue de ce qui devrait être l'*ESP* (*E*FI *S*ystem *P*artition ou Partition-Système de l'*EFI*) ainsi identifée :


```
1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
```

Voici donc la tâche impliquée -->


convertir le *TYPE* actuel de partition *Apple_HFS* au *TYPE* -->  *EFI*

injecter un système de fichiers *MS-DOS (FAT-32)* requis pour cette partition de *TYPE* : *EFI* dans le conteneur de la partition --> de manière à définir un volume homonyme du *TYPE* --> *EFI* sur la partition

Ce genre de problème logique à résoudre relève des opérations "sophistiquées" sur les partitions. Rien qui m'embarrasse en soi. Mais qui demande d'avoir les coudées franches.


Or le protocole de sécurisation appelé *SIP* (*S*ystem *I*ntegrity *P*rotection) créé pour les nouveaux OS est une espèce de plaie d'Égypte qui n'a cessé d'étendre son filet de protection depuis la version initiale - sans du tout documenter publiquement cette extension d'emprise. Actuellement, le *SIP* ne se contente plus de verrouiller dans le volume de l'OS les répertoires-clés du Système contre toute modification, même en privilèges *root* (c'était sa tâche inaugurale) --> mais il verrouille la *NVRAM* contre des modifications manuelles de ses variables déterminantes > bien plus il verrouille l'accès à la *GPT* (*G*UID_*P*artition_*T*able) de l'en-tête du disque rien qu'en simple lecture (ce que je trouve spécialement odieux comme procédé) > et bien évidemment il verrouille cette table contre toute modification en écriture qui ne passe pas par l'utilitaire accrédité *diskutil*. Or changer le *TYPE* d'une partition en mode "*live*" (avec le volume-Système du disque démarré > le *kernel* ayant chargé les entrées de la *GPT*) --> c'est bien entendu un acte d'écriture outrepassant la prise en charge par le *kernel* > que ce dernier qui a chargé les *flags* "new_age" du *SIP* rejette résolument. Et bien évidemment l'utilitaire "officiel" *diskutil* n'est pas implémenté de cette capacité à modifier le *TYPE* d'une partition.

Il faut donc que le *kernel* ne charge plus au démarrage les *flags* d'interdiction du *SIP* --> pour qu'il soit possible de manipuler la table *GPT* en mode "*live*" en contournant la prise en charge du *kernel* par un accès direct aux fichiers de la table.​

Tu vas trouver que tout ça > c'est du _laïus_ purement théorique > mais la conséquence pratique rigoureuse de ce _laïus_ est qu'il faut nécessairement désactiver le *SIP* en préalable à toute intervention.

Passe la commande (simplement informative) -->

```
csrutil status
```


qui s'enquiert de l'état actuel du SIP > pour retourner soit -->


```
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
```

si le *SIP* est activé > soit -->



```
System Integrity Protection status: disabled.
```

si le *SIP* est désactivé.



=> poste le retour de la commande chez toi.


----------



## Ma2t_Hieu (30 Janvier 2018)

Voilà ce que j'obtiens :


```
Last login: Mon Jan 29 23:22:16 on ttys000
MBP-de-Matthieu:~ ma2t$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
MBP-de-Matthieu:~ ma2t$
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2018)

Le *SIP* est donc activé. Et voici comment le désactiver -->


tu re-démarres > et tu tiens pressées les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) de l'écran noir à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. 

tu es accueilli par une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* --> va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande -->

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP* --> l'instruction est validée après redémarrage

tu redémarres normalement (*Menu*  > *Redémarrer*) > ta session ré-ouverte --> tu te signales ici.


----------



## Ma2t_Hieu (30 Janvier 2018)

C'est chose faite, tu es d'une grande réactivité


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2018)

Alors passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s1 --settype "EFI"
```


après validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et valide de nouveau

cette commande change le *TYPE* de la partition n°*1* de *Apple_HFS* --> à *EFI*

avec ce type *EFI* > la commande retourne un message d'erreur --> mon expérience montre que la commande passe quand même

L'opération effectuée --> re-démarre nécessairement ton Mac une fois > ta session ré-ouverte > passe une commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le nouveau tableau des partitions du disque. On pourra vérifier si le *TYPE* a bien été changé. Si ce n'était pas le cas > je dispose d'un utilitaire de rechange pour la même action.


----------



## Ma2t_Hieu (30 Janvier 2018)

Après re-démarrage : 

```
Last login: Tue Jan 30 12:21:49 on console
MBP-de-Matthieu:~ ma2t$ sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s1 --settype "EFI"
Password:
asr: Volume adjustment failed: Unknown error: -123
MBP-de-Matthieu:~ ma2t$ sudo asr adjust --t /dev/disk0s1 --settype "EFI"
asr: Volume adjustment failed: Invalid argument
MBP-de-Matthieu:~ ma2t$
  [Restauré 30 janv. 2018 à 16:18:49]
Last login: Tue Jan 30 16:18:43 on console
MBP-de-Matthieu:~ ma2t$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS OS X                    249.7 GB   disk0s2

MBP-de-Matthieu:~ ma2t$
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2018)

Moi je trouve cette ligne à moitié jolie -->

```
1:                        EFI                         209.7 MB   disk0s1
```


tu as récupéré un conteneur de partition dont le *TYPE* inscrit dans la *GPT* est *EFI*. Mais ce n'est actuellement qu'une coquille vide (aucun système de fichiers ne s'y trouve inscrit pour définir un volume montable sur la partition).

Passe la commande :

```
sudo newfs_msdos -F 32 -v "EFI" /dev/disk0s1
```


tu vas avoir encore à t'authentifier à l'aveugle (commande *sudo*)

cette commande injecte un système de fichiers *MS-DOS (FAT-32)* dans le conteneur de la partition *disk0s1* > définissant un volume intitulé *EFI*

Même finalisation que pour la précédente commande --> re-démarre une fois > repasse un :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau affiché.


----------



## Ma2t_Hieu (30 Janvier 2018)

Voici le tableau : 

```
Last login: Tue Jan 30 16:18:49 on ttys000
MBP-de-Matthieu:~ ma2t$ sudo newfs_msdos -F 32 -v "EFI" /dev/disk0s1
Password:
newfs_msdos: warning: /dev/disk0s1 is not a character device
512 bytes per physical sector
/dev/disk0s1: 403266 sectors in 403266 FAT32 clusters (512 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=1 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=32 hid=40 drv=0x80 bsec=409600 bspf=3151 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
MBP-de-Matthieu:~ ma2t$
  [Restauré 30 janv. 2018 à 16:33:12]
Last login: Tue Jan 30 16:33:07 on console
Restored session: Mar 30 jan 2018 16:31:10 CET
MBP-de-Matthieu:~ ma2t$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS OS X                    249.7 GB   disk0s2

MBP-de-Matthieu:~ ma2t$
```


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2018)

En contemplant cette ligne -->

```
1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
```


montrant que la partition n°*1* possède à la fois un *TYPE* = *EFI* et un volume = *EFI*

=> je déclare le problème : résolu ! - si un programme (Apple ou de tierce partie) a besoin de placer des exécutables de démarrage sur l'*ESP* > il saura monter le volume *EFI* et les injecter dans son espace.


----------



## Ma2t_Hieu (30 Janvier 2018)

ouah je n'ai pas tout compris mais effectivement il semblerait que je puisse de nouveau tenter d'installer windows !! Super !! Problème résolu !


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2018)

Ma2t_Hieu a dit:


> il semblerait que je puisse de nouveau tenter d'installer windows !!



Eh oui ! - car certaines installations de Windows impliquent que des exécutables de démarrage *Microsoft* soient installés dans le volume *EFI* de la partition *EFI*. Désormais --> c'est possible.​


----------



## Ma2t_Hieu (30 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Eh oui ! - car certaines installations de Windows impliquent que des exécutables de démarrage *Microsoft* soient installés dans le volume *EFI* de la partition *EFI*. Désormais --> c'est possible.​


Est-il préférable d'utiliser l'utilitaire BootCamp ou de passer par Parallèle Desktop pour installer Windows ?


----------



## peyret (30 Janvier 2018)

Ma2t_Hieu a dit:


> Est-il préférable d'utiliser l'utilitaire BootCamp ou de passer par Parallèle Desktop pour installer Windows ?



Pour ma part, devant les ennuis que l'on voit sur le forum pour installer BootCamp.... alors que rien, pour Parallels Desktop, je n'hésiterai pas de passer par PD, surtout qu'il peut faire "tourner" des tas de systemes

"parallels Desktop pour Mac facilite la tâche de l’utilisateur en lui proposant d’emblée de télécharger et d’installer dans la foulée gratuitement les systèmes d’exploitation les plus populaires du moment (Windows 8 Release Preview, Google Chrome OS, Ubuntu, Android 4). Vous pouvez aussi installer, si vous avez acquis les licences, OS X Mountain Lion, la version Windows de votre choix (8 en version finale, 7, Vista, XP…) ou n’importe quelle distribution GNU /Linux."
http://www.jcbtechno.com/parallels-desktop-mac-test-complet/


----------



## Ma2t_Hieu (30 Janvier 2018)

Une dernière question  (enfin je crois  ) lorsque windows est installé sous parallèle desktop l'usage d'n VPN (Cyber Ghost) est-il efficace sachant que OS X fonctionne derrière ?


----------



## peyret (30 Janvier 2018)

D'après mon fils, çà n'a pas d'importance.... Parallels simule un hôte réseau à part entière....

* et permet aussi en même temps de passer au mac en ayant windows lancé... ce que ne fait pas bootcamp


----------

